# Michigan... just checking



## Lego&Jacub

O'kay... Now I know I said that the last get-together would be the last one this year. And I honestly figured it would be, given the coming cooler and nastier weather. "However" LOL... during the get-together and after there was conversation of a possible 'nother one this year. Someone mentioned getting together at the Lake Orion Bark Park and taking the dogs for a nice winter walk thru the walking trails of the park. So I started wondering if this was just "wishful thinking" or if there would be some actual interest in this kind of get-together... keeping in mind that it might get quite brisk! I'm considering, *if* anyone is interested... that perhaps at the end of the month it could be do-able. I know that most ppl will start to have weekend plans come december for xmas celebrations etc. So what does everyone think???


----------



## monomer

We always give our dogs at least a hour (usually more) of exercise a day and 3-hours or more a couple of times a week... dog park, beach, hiking trails, biking paths, etc. So... doing it with a bunch of other Goldens and their owners would just be that much more fun. Bring it on!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Yay... would Soph be all ready by the end of Nov. or would it be too soon?


----------



## Penny'smom

Oh, what the heck, why not? I haven't made it to one yet, so I can say yes to this one.:uhoh:


----------



## monomer

Well Sandra... she goes in on the 20th which is just 2-days before OUR Thanksgiving weekend (4-days of glutenous eating and world-class shopping for Christmas)... I'm assuming you weren't targeting THAT weekend as many people travel to visit family on that weekend. So the next weekend, Saturday is on Dec 1. Sophie should well have recovered by then (that's a whole 12 days later)... of course her belly might get a little cold but I'm sure she won't mind at all.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

well, sounds good, will find better help this time.


----------



## monomer

The Lake Orion Bark Park (where the 2nd meet-up was held) is much 'cleaner' in that the 'water feature' is separate and quite distant from the open activities area, so muddy, mucky dogs shouldn't be a problem. Plus we always bring a huge number of towels with us everywhere we go and you'd be welcomed to use as many as you need... we do, cause our dogs really like to get filthy but my wife likes to keep a clean car (that's the German in her)... soooo, we carry lots of towels and grooming tools as well.


----------



## marshab1

I was going to post this question myself. As of right now I say count us in. We also always have plenty of towels and blankets so we can share also! And I knwo in another thread it was mentioned giving out a cell phone # and I have no problem sharing mine when we get closer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Well... sure seems like we have the makings of another good fun outing! Will be nice to see a whole pack of goldens running at our sides as we take our stroll. Maybe, just maybe, if we plan things right, we can have an indian summer happening the same weekend LOL! Wishful thinking LOL?


----------



## Linus4ever

I think that is going to be a little far for us. Maybe next time you all are closer we'll tag along.

Tracey


----------



## Lego&Jacub

awww... are you sure? Road trips can be fun hehehe!!!!


----------



## kathy/mi

OOhhh I'm so bummed! That's the day that we pick out our puppy in Ohio!!! And Lake Orion is SOO close too! Bummer!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh... well don't give up hope just yet lol! We always keep the sunday as they alternate date... in case of bad weather. So be sure to check in again before the get-together to see if there's been a change.


----------



## Shining Star

Lego&Jacub said:


> O'kay... Now I know I said that the last get-together would be the last one this year. And I honestly figured it would be, given the coming cooler and nastier weather. "However" LOL... during the get-together and after there was conversation of a possible 'nother one this year. Someone mentioned getting together at the Lake Orion Bark Park and taking the dogs for a nice winter walk thru the walking trails of the park. So I started wondering if this was just "wishful thinking" or if there would be some actual interest in this kind of get-together... keeping in mind that it might get quite brisk! I'm considering, *if* anyone is interested... that perhaps at the end of the month it could be do-able. I know that most ppl will start to have weekend plans come december for xmas celebrations etc. So what does everyone think???


We would like to come .
We have never been to a dog park before.
How dose one get there .????


----------



## Lego&Jacub

The best way to get directions (I've found) is to use MapQuest. Select directions (at the top), put in starting address and ending address.

Here is there website:
Orion Oaks

Should mention that there is a $12.00 per car fee for parking.


----------



## Rena450

We'd love to try this again . . . last time didn't work out so good. 

Are you thinking of Sat, Dec 1st or Sun, Dec 2nd??


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Usually we go with the saturday, and then if that doesn't work out (due to foul weather) then we use the sunday alternate. 

However... lol... with that said... if the majority said that sunday would work best for them... than we could just go with the sunday.


----------



## mrod

I will have to check with the husband, but I think this weekend may work. This place doesn't seem to be to far away from us. I will check and let everyone tomorrow.


----------



## JensDreamboy

I should have my pup by end of January (or beginning of Feb??), so we'll be making the Spring meet ups for sure! Momma is due Dec. 1!! YIPPIE
My pug is horrible in the car, so traveling for over an hour would not be good with him. We'll have to pass on this next one.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Oh I wish I could go but Farley is still a bit young for that....I am totally game for the next one though!


----------



## monomer

Farley Rocks! said:


> Oh I wish I could go but Farley is still a bit young for that....I am totally game for the next one though!


I realize its a judgment call but... I started taking Sophie to the dog parks and beaches at 11-weeks of age. I'm a real strong believer in early socialization for puppies. How old is Farley now? ...then add 2 weeks to that... If he will have all his shots by then, I think it would be ideal to be introducing him to new places, strangers, and lots of dogs.

BTW, that little puppy, Wiley, in the photos of the last Michigan Meet-up, was only 10-weeks old.


----------



## marshab1

I had Tinkerbell out as well. We were even attending a puppy class at 10 weeks. The other puppies were up to date on their shots as well.


----------



## TheHooch

Whew you guys had me worried with this thread title. I knew this was Michigan and Ohio State coming up and I thought the state of Michigan ran off or something and I was pulling for them. ROFL


----------



## FranH

We took Rosie to the dog park at 12 weeks. Her first visit, she got beat-up by a pug The next few visits she would hide under benches. She gained her confidence and is now the social butterfly


----------



## kathy/mi

Oh yes, please let me know if you guys should change to Sunday. I could make it then. I am so looking forward to these meet ups. I've never been to a dog park and it would be so good for Samantha to have a play date. Keep me posted.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Farley is 13 weeks, has all his shots and he does attend puppy class. I was more worried about him being roughed up by the larger dogs


----------



## marshab1

If we change it to Sunday I can make it. If it stays on Saturday I can't. My mom reminded me yesterday that I promised t take her to Lansing on that Saturday to Shipshewana on the Road. So since I have to take her to that I'm then making her go with me to the Dog show. 

So let me know if we decide to do Sunday.


----------



## monomer

Farley Rocks! said:


> Farley is 13 weeks, has all his shots and he does attend puppy class. I was more worried about him being roughed up by the larger dogs


Not to worry, I promise I will not let any other dog rough up your little Farley... actually most 'baby' Goldens stick close enough to you that they don't get into trouble. How does Farley do in his puppy class? If he enjoys puppy class, he will just love the dog park.



marshab1 said:


> ...My mom reminded me yesterday that I promised to take her to Lansing on that Saturday to Shipshewana on the Road. So since I have to take her to that I'm then making her go with me to the Dog show...


What dog show? Don't mention that Shipshewana is on the road to my wife... *She*'ll* wana* go to it... and drag me along with her, argh!

Either Saturday or Sunday should work for us, as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## monomer

kathy/mi said:


> Oh yes, please let me know if you guys should change to Sunday. I could make it then. I am so looking forward to these meet ups. I've never been to a dog park and it would be so good for Samantha to have a play date. Keep me posted.


How old is Samantha? This is a very large and upscaled kinda of a dog park. For its size, it wasn't very crowded the last time we were there. You can see pictures of it if you check out the thread for the 2nd Michigan meet-up http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/18981-another-michigan-meet-up-8.html


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> If we change it to Sunday I can make it. If it stays on Saturday I can't. My mom reminded me yesterday that I promised t take her to Lansing on that Saturday to Shipshewana on the Road. So since I have to take her to that I'm then making her go with me to the Dog show.
> 
> So let me know if we decide to do Sunday.


 
Marsha, do please look me up if you are at the Lansing shows. I'll have the Golden, and English Cocker, and the Australian Cattle Dog. I'd love to meet you...


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Pointgold said:


> Marsha, do please look me up if you are at the Lansing shows. I'll have the Golden, and English Cocker, and the Australian Cattle Dog. I'd love to meet you...


Or.... we could have our get-together on Sunday and you could swing by with a pup or two and meet ALL of us :


----------



## Pointgold

Lego&Jacub said:


> Or.... we could have our get-together on Sunday and you could swing by with a pup or two and meet ALL of us :


I would love that, but I show on Saturday _and _Sunday. And am really hoping that I have to be there late for the Groups :crossfing The Cattle Dog is a little hottie and was Best of Breed last weekend, we're hoping for a repeat!


----------



## marshab1

Pointgold said:


> Marsha, do please look me up if you are at the Lansing shows. I'll have the Golden, and English Cocker, and the Australian Cattle Dog. I'd love to meet you...


This I am definitely planning on. I'm looking forward to meeting you also.


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> This I am definitely planning on. I'm looking forward to meeting you also.


Once we get our judging programs, I'll let you know ring times. Goldens often go in early...


----------



## marshab1

Pointgold said:


> Once we get our judging programs, I'll let you know ring times. Goldens often go in early...


Yes please do. I've never been to a dog show before. So it is going to be a new experience.


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> Yes please do. I've never been to a dog show before. So it is going to be a new experience.


Are you planning to attend Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## marshab1

Pointgold said:


> Are you planning to attend Saturday or Sunday?


Saturday, Shipshewana is open from 9-6 so we thought we would go there and then come to the show. We usually only spend an hour or so at the Shipshewana thing. But once I know the judging times we may coem tot he show first and then go there.


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> Saturday, Shipshewana is open from 9-6 so we thought we would go there and then come to the show. We usually only spend an hour or so at the Shipshewana thing. But once I know the judging times we may coem tot he show first and then go there.


I will let you know.


----------



## kathy/mi

Monomer, Samantha is 7 yrs old. I say a play date would be good for her since we just lost her best buddy of 8 yrs in Sept. and she is absolutely lost without him. It's been two months and she still won't run or play. Maybe if she's with some pals she'd get some of her spark back. Dec. 1 we can't make it because we're going to Ohio for a puppy "open house" to get to know a breeder and choose a playmate for Sam. So if the date changes to Sunday we can make it.


----------



## JensDreamboy

marshab1 said:


> Saturday, Shipshewana is open from 9-6 so we thought we would go there and then come to the show. We usually only spend an hour or so at the Shipshewana thing. But once I know the judging times we may coem tot he show first and then go there.


Marsha, what is the Shipshewana thing?


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Okay...so to clarify...its Saturday at the Lake Orion Bark Park at what time? I will try to make it out with Farley and our big dumb lab Milo - he needs a day at the dog park more then ANYONE!!


----------



## Farley Rocks!

I looked up the wedsite....they have listed:


Dogs must have current license, up-to-date vaccinations, respond to voice command and be in visual control. 

Dogs under four months of age not permitted. 
Farley AND Milo are pretty lax of the voice commands and Farley will only be 3 mths....I have never been to a dog park...are these just "guidelines"  or are they actually enforced?


----------



## marshab1

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Marsha, what is the Shipshewana thing?


Shipshewana on the Road

Shipshewana on the road - Home Page

It's a large craft bazaar type thing. We've gotten some really good deals and different things there. We normally gone to the one in Birch Run. And this year while there we heard that the one in Lansing is just as large but not as busy. So Mom wants to check it out. And get a few more things.


----------



## monomer

Farley Rocks! said:


> I looked up the wedsite....they have listed:
> 
> 
> Dogs must have current license, up-to-date vaccinations, respond to voice command and be in visual control.
> 
> Dogs under four months of age not permitted.
> Farley AND Milo are pretty lax of the voice commands and Farley will only be 3 mths....I have never been to a dog park...are these just "guidelines"  or are they actually enforced?


There are all kinds of dog parks... so far we hold memberships to two different private dog parks, in which all member dogs must be temperament tested and vax up to date at one of them... and we've been to four "open to the general public" dog parks (and one dog beach) in which vax and temperament are left up to the discretion of the owners, where these parks usually have posted guidelines/rules... and finally we have been to several "unofficial" dog parks and dog beaches where anything goes. The private parks are the safest and have staff on hand and rules that are enforced. The "public" dog parks rules vary from park to park and they have no staffing other than an occasional cop might drive by mostly looking for possible parking violation revenue... however, most of these places have "regulars" who seem to be able to enforce the park guidelines by use of peer pressure. I've even seen this type of 'enforcement' at some 'unofficial' dog parks/beaches as well.

The Lake Orion Dog Park is a nice 'public' park that requires a $12 parking fee (a cop drives through often just to check stickers) and during the summer months there is actually a staff member assigned on the weekends. Remember our second Michigan meet-up was at this very park so you can read that thread to get more park info and see some pix of the park... but I did talk on the phone to some park staff twice prior to that meet-up and basically no one will be there "carding" the dogs for age or licenses or rabies tags or vax records, however this might come into play in the event there is a biting incident (highly unlikely wouldn't you say?)

This park appears to be rather upscale (which also describes the surrounding neighborhoods) and so the likelihood of any aggressive dogs is somewhat remote... plus the fenced area is so big compared to the number of dogs it is quite easy to go to another corner and be pretty much isolated from other dogs. The dog park is contained within a much larger wilderness park with miles of walking trails which you can hike with the dogs if you choose (dogs must be on leash)... we didn't do any hiking last time but I believe Sandra and Stu are wanting to try it this time around if we are all up to it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hey Everyone... I started a poll thread to see which day will work best for the majority of ppl wishing to attend. You can select your day here: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/24676-mi-saturday-sunday.html


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> The dog park is contained within a much larger wilderness park with miles of walking trails which you can hike with the dogs if you choose (dogs must be on leash)... we didn't do any hiking last time but I believe Sandra and Stu are wanting to try it this time around if we are all up to it.


I'm gonna call the park today... I understand that it's leashes on when outside the enclosure. But I thought the trails were still "inside" an enclosure. Maybe I have that all wrong. But I can definitely say that if we have to have leashes on to walk the trails then that takes about 99.9% of the fun out of it for us. I would like to have a walk where the dogs are free to romp and play with each other. I'll update when I find out the situation.


----------



## JensDreamboy

marshab1 said:


> Shipshewana on the Road
> 
> Shipshewana on the road - Home Page
> 
> It's a large craft bazaar type thing.
> 
> Thanks Marsha! Looks like fun, tons of stuff! :bowl:


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Man... now I don't know what to think! I have called the park a couple of times, but it's always leave a message. I'm not even sure if they'll call me back. From what I've found on the website, it looks like yes, they want dogs on the trails on leash. This prevents damage to the park and to the wildlife. This is not what I had in mind... all of them on leash totally prevents them from having any fun at all. What does everyone else think? Would you rather just let them play in the dog park area... it's basically just an open field... not really anything special... but there were lots of dogs last time we were there. Should we find another location? Suggestions please!


----------



## monomer

WE are what makes it all sooo special... at least that's what its been for us. Now for the bad news... my wife has to work Saturday and so Sunday is our only 'open' time slot for this. Any other weekend she has both days off, just not THAT Saturday... bummer!

I think the park is not returning your calls because they are on Holiday... Thanksgiving... those vacations often begin starting Wednesday and continue 'til Monday. So I would say expect a call back sometime Monday.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh RIGHT! I totally forgot about that extend-a-holiday concept you US'ers have lol! Lucky ducks!! I'll call them on monday then... but it sure looks like it's leashes... boo!

I'm gonna post a new poll... that is more involved... hubby pointed out my current polls flaws lol!


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...Lucky ducks!! ...


That would be you "Lucky Turkeys!!", I believe...:doh:


Lego&Jacub said:


> ...hubby pointed out my current... flaws lol!


That's what hubbies are for you know... just remember, its a rotten job but someone's gotta do it...


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LOL!!!! to both!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Per the "Updated Poll" thread looks to me like Sunday will work out better for most, so let's call it next Sunday, December 2nd.

What time do ya'll think? Monomer... you're probably coming in from the furthest away... what time would work best for you?


----------



## Shining Star

As we have never been to a dog park before what should I bring
along for Star like water or food or clean up stuff .
How long dose the outing last .???
What time dose it start.???


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Shinning Star said:


> As we have never been to a dog park before what should I bring
> along for Star like water or food or clean up stuff .
> How long dose the outing last .???
> What time dose it start.???


Hi there :wave:

The Lake Orion Bark Park provides water & poop bags (most dog parks provide the poop bags). But it might be a good idea to bring some of your own water, in case you dog only drinks your water, or if the provided water is frozen.

I like to bring towels... just in case.

The park says you should bring record of immunizations... we were not asked to show proof last time tho.

We've only had 4 get-togethers so far... so not much history to go on... but they seem to last 2-3 hours. Of course there's no restrictions... if you need to go early... and you never know it may last longer.

I'm just now trying to establish the start time. Since it's gonna be colder we won't want it too early. We've had them start at 11 am, 12 pm & 1 pm. For us... kinda the earlier the better, since we have to cross the border, which gets backed up the later you cross. Waiting to hear back from everyone coming as to when they'd like it to start.

This park charges $12.00 parking fee... however... you can park across the street (at the local school) and walk over. This was suggested by the park the last time we went here. And I think this is what we (hubby and I) will be doing this time lol!


----------



## Joe

I think I will eventually have to take our dogs and go to Michigan. You guys can really organize these meet-ups.
Joe


----------



## Lego&Jacub

You SHOULD Jo, you SHOULD!!!


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...What time do ya'll think? Monomer... you're probably coming in from the furthest away... what time would work best for you?


According to 'Google map' it will take ~3-hours... in actuality that's pretty close to how long it does take us to do the drive (with two 'pee stops' and a McBreakfast stop, so... if we were to leave the house at 9AM we'd be arriving around noonish... that sounds about right for us.


----------



## marshab1

Noon sounds good to me also. That should have us there during the warmest part of the day.


----------



## marshab1

Joe said:


> I think I will eventually have to take our dogs and go to Michigan. You guys can really organize these meet-ups.
> Joe


We'll if you were coming that would be yet another excuse to organize one! And maybe we'd get some from the neighboring states...and some more canadians...


----------



## monomer

Joe said:


> I think I will eventually have to take our dogs and go to Michigan. You guys can really organize these meet-ups.
> Joe


Hey Joe... I just 'Google mapped' your location and it says just 4-hours for you. "Joe, Come on down!"... There "Ain't nuthin' to it but to do it..." Just think, your dogs get to visit another country... I hope they don't run into a language barrier... 

So... can we expect to see you guys this Sunday???


----------



## Shining Star

I looks like Star will have to do all her Squirrel chasing on Saturday so she will
be ready for the Dog park on Sunday :0)
Hope we can find this place.
map one says I-75 to exit 83
map two says I-74 to exit 84
maybe they both will end up at the same place :0)


----------



## monomer

There are some more definitive directions given in the older Michigan meet-up thread (from the second meet-up)... I think I posted a link to that thread somewhere in this thread. If you are having trouble finding adequate directions post back here again and I will try to help you out. Its really not hard to find this park.

Here, here and here, does this help?


----------



## Shining Star

monomer said:


> There are some more definitive directions given in the older Michigan meet-up thread (from the second meet-up)... I think I posted a link to that thread somewhere in this thread. If you are having trouble finding adequate directions post back here again and I will try to help you out. Its really not hard to find this park.
> 
> Here, here and here, does this help?


 
Yes thank you for the info.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Noon works for us as well!


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Very sad  I have Lion King tickets and can not go on Sunday. I may head out on Saturday with Farley anyway so I know where to go for the next meet. Have fun everyone!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Farley Rocks! said:


> Very sad  I have Lion King tickets and can not go on Sunday. I may head out on Saturday with Farley anyway so I know where to go for the next meet. Have fun everyone!!


I'm sorry we will miss meeting you and Farley... but enjoy the show!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

phoey... i just confirmed with the park... the ONLY place dogs are allowed free roam is in the one dog park section... and NOT on the trails. I think that SUCKS!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Well I just checked the list and it looks like we have about 5 members coming on Sunday...

Monomer
Lego & Jacub (hubby and I)
Marshab1
kathy/mi
Shinning Star

The other members have either since said that they can't make it, or have not replied since the original post (so I'm assuming they won't be able to come).

Should be fun... can't wait to meet a couple new members and pups!!!


----------



## Shining Star

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well I just checked the list and it looks like we have about 5 members coming on Sunday...
> 
> Monomer
> Lego & Jacub (hubby and I)
> Marshab1
> kathy/mi
> Shinning Star
> 
> The other members have either since said that they can't make it, or have not replied since the original post (so I'm assuming they won't be able to come).
> 
> Should be fun... can't wait to meet a couple new members and pups!!!


Hi all
I just wanted to let you know that something came up and I wont be able to attend the Sunday Dog Park get together :0(
Maybe next time there is one I can make it :0)
Sorry Shinning Star


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We'll have to keep a watch on the weather... I just checked the weatherbug... and it looks like a 40% chance of freezing slush for sunday. If roads are a concern I know that would be a problem for us.


----------



## marshab1

Lego&Jacub said:


> We'll have to keep a watch on the weather... I just checked the weatherbug... and it looks like a 40% chance of freezing slush for sunday. If roads are a concern I know that would be a problem for us.


It would be a concern for us as well and I'm only about 45 minutes away. But that stretch of road between here and there is known for being treacherous in "iffy" weather.

Maybe we should all coordinate a time to meet here and decide that morning?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

marshab1 said:


> It would be a concern for us as well and I'm only about 45 minutes away. But that stretch of road between here and there is known for being treacherous in "iffy" weather.
> 
> Maybe we should all coordinate a time to meet here and decide that morning?


Man I must be tired... at first glance I thought you meant meet at your house and then decide LMBO!!! :doh:


----------



## marshab1

Lego&Jacub said:


> Man I must be tired... at first glance I thought you meant meet at your house and then decide LMBO!!! :doh:


Well it is about time for bed...rofl


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> Man I must be tired... at first glance I thought you meant meet at your house and then decide LMBO!!! :doh:


Sandra... don't feel bad, I thought exactly the same thing on my first reading, and was like "Huh?"... then second read through I got it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh phew! I thought "wow am I losin' it!" lol!


----------



## Wheels within wheels

Well sounds to me like you are all getting a bit soft. Is it not supposed to snow in Michigan? Who is organizing this mess anyway?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

:argue: Hey who gave this clown a membership????


----------



## Wheels within wheels

3 MINUTES!! Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

wha 

shouldn't you be working???? :FIREdevil


----------



## kathy/mi

I'll check in here Sat. night with you all. I wouldnt want anyone trying to make their way on slippery icy roads. Gotta keep our pups safe (and peeps too). I just checked the long range forecast and looks like the weather may be dicey. There is also a christmas parade that will closing off some roads so if anyone is planning on taking rochester road or tienken both roads will be closed mid morning.


----------



## monomer

Wheels within wheels said:


> 3 MINUTES!! Why am I not surprised.


Hey, that dog in your avatar looks strangely familiar... hmmmm. I call *shenanigan*s!


----------



## marshab1

I love your avator! But I could really do without that white stuff.


----------



## monomer

Can you think of a better background to represent NORTHERN MICHIGAN... I think the Petoskey stone should be replaced by the icicle as the state rock.


----------



## marshab1

It definitely represents northern Michigan. And is one of the reasons I live in southern Michigan.
And we've already had some small icicles. Winter is here...


----------



## Lego&Jacub

The forecast at this point says "winter storm warning for sat night/sun morning" with freezing rain on sunday. hmmm... I think the weatherman is trying to ruin our get-together.


----------



## monomer

I can take the snow, blistering cold, blowing winds but ICE is a killer! Its dangerous to walk on and even deadlier to drive on... it would be terrible if someone had a horrible accident because of the icy roads on their way to or from this meet-up. If there is even a hint of ice on the roads Sunday morning, we probably won't be coming...


----------



## marshab1

monomer said:


> I can take the snow, blistering cold, blowing winds but ICE is a killer! Its dangerous to walk on and even deadlier to drive on... it would be terrible if someone had a horrible accident because of the icy roads on their way to or from this meet-up. If there is even a hint of ice on the roads Sunday morning, we probably won't be coming...


I think we should probably be able to decide Saturday night if it is a go or not. Any hint of ice and it's not worth it.


----------



## marshab1

Actually looking at the forcast of cities across the lake they are not expecting the snow and ice until Saturday night either which means it could hit here later and hit while we are there, or on the way home.

I live quite close, so you and Sandra decide if you want to just call it off. I'd feel really bad if you got stuck in the storm on your way down or back up.


----------



## monomer

Here's a quick link for checking the Lake Orion weather forecast. Lake Orion Weather Forecasts on Yahoo! Weather


----------



## marshab1

Well the snow has started. We've gotten a good inch in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Well it's snowing here... coming in sideways rut roh!


----------



## marshab1

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well it's snowing here... coming in sideways rut roh!


Do you live next door?:


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well it's snowing here... coming in sideways rut roh!


Yeah, horizontal snow is the worst! I don't think we are going to make the meet-up tomorrow. Marsha, how was Shipshewanna on the Road and how was the dog show today?


----------



## marshab1

monomer said:


> Yeah, horizontal snow is the worst! I don't think we are going to make the meet-up tomorrow. Marsha, how was Shipshewanna on the Road and how was the dog show today?


The dog show was great! And I'm glad we made the trip for that. Laura was great and the dogs...well who wouldn't love being surrounded by that many.

Shipshewana was very disappointing. It was much smaller than when they came to Birch Run a few weeks ago. A lot of it was dollar store/flea market stuff. There were very few "craft" vendors. But we got what we went for, a tart melter and melts and a reusable lint roller. For some reason my mother thinks we sometimes have a lot of dog hair laying around. And this lint roller is washable.

Washable Lint Roller Set


----------



## marshab1

And I'm going to say that I think the meet up is a wash. Lake Orion might be OK but the trip there and back for any of is probably not a great idea.

So I'm going to start on X-mas baking.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

omgosh... can this day get any worse! First with Geddy's nail, then the cat peeing... then we decided tonight that we will go for a romp in our local 10 acre park with Geddy. And wouldn't ya know it, I lost our keys... and on a day like this! We had to do a little B&E to get back into the house. So yeah... we were going to cancel as well!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thank flippin' Goodness... We found our keys!!!! Now all we need is a new door LOL!


----------



## JensDreamboy

Oh no!! Sorry for your door, did you really do some damage? Glad you found your keys anyway


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh absolutely!! Luckily hubby was able to break "in" the glass segment of the door, and still have it stay one piece! lol!!


----------



## marshab1

You did have quite the day yesterday! 

Thankfully we ended up not having it too bad today. We didn't get all that we were supposed to and the roads cleared really quick. But it is still raining so now they are worried about ice tonight. 

And I put the day to good use, I baked 6 batches of cookies, finished shopping for 4 people on my list, and started wrapping gifts. The dog park would have been more fun but I did get a lot more done this way.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Sounds like you were very productive!!! We would have had waaay more fun getting together too... and on Sunday morning we were moaning about those darned weather ppl... always over-reacting! It was soo nice outside, it probably would have made a swell day to get the pups together! Next time I guess!


----------



## starr2669

Lego&Jacub said:


> O'kay... Now I know I said that the last get-together would be the last one this year. And I honestly figured it would be, given the coming cooler and nastier weather. "However" LOL... during the get-together and after there was conversation of a possible 'nother one this year. Someone mentioned getting together at the Lake Orion Bark Park and taking the dogs for a nice winter walk thru the walking trails of the park. So I started wondering if this was just "wishful thinking" or if there would be some actual interest in this kind of get-together... keeping in mind that it might get quite brisk! I'm considering, *if* anyone is interested... that perhaps at the end of the month it could be do-able. I know that most ppl will start to have weekend plans come december for xmas celebrations etc. So what does everyone think???


hi there im new do they have get to gethers alot ?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

starr2669 said:


> hi there im new do they have get to gethers alot ?



Hi there... and welcome to the board :wavey:

This year was, I *think* the first year of the get-togethers. And from mid summer thru to November we had about 4-5 get-togethers. We tried to have them at various locations (from Muskegon to Lake Orion) so that it's not always a long drive on any one member. Next year... I'm hoping for about one a month! Hope you can make it too!!


----------



## lhappytwenty

Hi! I guess this is sortof an old thread, but my pup and I moved to Lansing this summer and haven't found very many play mates :-( He's a bit on the rowdy side (he's 9 months old) and it's hard to find people around here that understand the golden spirit. If there are any of these get togethers happening in MI, we'd totally love to participate (if people don't mind a really energetic, overly loving puppy). Let me know....
-Laura and Ranger


----------



## Shining Star

lhappytwenty said:


> Hi! I guess this is sortof an old thread, but my pup and I moved to Lansing this summer and haven't found very many play mates :-( He's a bit on the rowdy side (he's 9 months old) and it's hard to find people around here that understand the golden spirit. If there are any of these get togethers happening in MI, we'd totally love to participate (if people don't mind a really energetic, overly loving puppy). Let me know....
> -Laura and Ranger


Hi From* Michigan* and welcome.
I have a 5 year old puppy named Star and she would love to play with your 
9 month old puppy.
Maybe when the weather gets warmer they will have some meet ups here in Michigan.
*Welcome*


----------



## Lego&Jacub

we'll absolutely be having more get-togethers in Michigan this year... just need it to warm up lol!! And there is a beautiful park right in Lansing that just opened up this past year... so I'm sure at least one or two of the get-togethers will be in your back yard :0)

Can't wait to meet you and your puppy... we have one girl, Geddy, who is 17 months old, and one male, Sawyer, who is just about 3 months. We also have lots of new MI members joining the board all the time, and lots of the recent ones are or have just gotten new puppies. So this year should be a complete blast when we all meetup!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Someone want to fly me to Canada... I want to have a get-together **stomping feet like a 3 year old little kid**


----------



## goldlover

*too far for us NJ girls*

have some fun for us!!! winter is sooooooooo long.


----------



## FranH

I'm looking forward to the summer Michigan meetups. For the first year, I thought it was very successful. We should be back up there in late May.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Can't wait to see you and your girls again Fran!!!!! They are soo sweet!!!


----------



## bestlind

Its not just for Goldens but if you are in Lansing try joining the Greater Lansing Dogs Yahoo Group. Just go to yahoogroups.com and search for it and then join. It is a lot of fun, we have weekly dog get togethers and new dog things to do are posted all of the time. Its a really nice group


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh... that sounds great. Wish we had a similar group in our neck of the woods!!! But for those who do live in Lansing... how cool is that!!!!


----------

